# Age of Empires 2 graphics/sound issues



## Griff91 (Jul 30, 2010)

I installed AoE2 and Conquerors expansion on my laptop (I'll list the specs after describing my issue), and upon initial fireup, it crashed saying something about the correct version of directdraw needed to run the program. I did manage to get it running after a second attempt, but my graphics and sound are screwy(not sure what the issue is with the sound). With the graphics, the water has purple-green colors to it instead of blue like water should be, and the grass has red-orange pixels mixed in. The sound has a tendency to get stuck in one spot and either cuts off and tries to fire back up, or keeps repeating a section until I just have to turn the music volume down.

If you need pictures of the graphical issues, I took some on my iphone and can upload them in a bit if necessary. As for my specs (I know I shouldn't list my entire dxdiag but I don't know enough about software to determine what yall need to see and what yall don't...I know yall don't need to know what optical drive I have lol but I don't feel like picking bits and pieces out of it)


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/11/2011, 09:32:16
       Machine name: PATRICK-LAPTOP
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
       System Model: Satellite L655D
               BIOS: InsydeH2O Version 1.70
          Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II N660 Dual-Core Processor (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3834MB RAM
          Page File: 2070MB used, 5597MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9712)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9712&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_00
     Display Memory: 1913 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 252 MB
      Shared Memory: 1661 MB
       Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: LP156WH2-TLAA
         Monitor Id: LGD0230
        Native Mode: 1366 x 768(p) (59.973Hz)
        Output Type: Internal
        Driver Name: aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1043 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.770.0.0
        DDI Version: 10.1
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 8/11/2010 21:47:16, 616960 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D452-11CF-DA76-5ADDBEC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x9712
          SubSys ID: 0xFD501179
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem21.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_RS880M:8.770.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_9712
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Conexant SmartAudio HD)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5069&SUBSYS_1179FD50&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: CHDRT64.sys
         Driver Version: 4.119.0000.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 3/31/2010 02:50:16, 724536 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Conexant
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Conexant SmartAudio HD)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: CHDRT64.sys
         Driver Version: 4.119.0000.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 3/31/2010 02:50:16, 724536 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Human Interface Device
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04FC, 0x0538
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Human Interface Device
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04FC, 0x0538
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4397
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x04FC, 0x0538
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\vid_04fc&pid_0538&rev_0110
| | Lower Filters: KMWDFILTER
| | Service: HidUsb
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant consumer control device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x04FC, 0x0538
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_up:000c_u:0001
| | | 
| +-+ HID-compliant device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x04FC, 0x0538
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device
| | | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x04FC, 0x0538
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn103f
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 281.2 GB
Total Space: 463.7 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HTS545050B9A300 SATA Disk Device

      Drive: Q:
      Model: n/a

      Drive: D:
      Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633Y SATA CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9604&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&20
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_970F&SUBSYS_970F1002&REV_00\4&1F24DD6E&0&2908
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&92
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9601&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_43A0&SUBSYS_00001002&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&A8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD SATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4391&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&88
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&C4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_40\3&2411E6FE&2&A3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_42\3&2411E6FE&2&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1203&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&B0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_40\3&2411E6FE&2&A4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Atheros AR8152/8158 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_2060&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_C1\FFB7664A60EB69FF00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1202&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&98
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_40\3&2411E6FE&2&A2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1179&DEV_9602&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1201&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&90
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8176&SUBSYS_818110EC&REV_01\019181FEFF4CE00000
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1200&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&B2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9606&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&30
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9712&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_00\4&1F24DD6E&0&2808
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_FD501179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&9A
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
ATI MPEG File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,atimpenc.dll,11.06.0000.50811
ATI MPEG Video Decoder,0x005fffff,1,2,atimpenc.dll,11.06.0000.50811
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
PlayReady DMO Wrapper,0x00600002,1,1,PRDMOW~1.DLL,1.03.2297.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MS PR Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,PRSource.dll,1.03.2297.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,11.06.0000.50811
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
ATI MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,11.06.0000.50811
TOSHIBA Progress Monitor,0x00200000,1,1,TProgMon.ax,1.00.0001.0209
TOSHIBA WAV Converter,0x00200000,0,0,TWavConv.ax,1.00.0000.0315
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
ATI MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,2,1,atimpenc.dll,11.06.0000.50811
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PGTimeStamp,0x00200000,1,1,PGTimeFilter.dll,1.01.0001.0015
ATI Video Scaler Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,11.06.0000.50811
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
ATI Video Rotation Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,11.06.0000.50811
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VP60® Simple Profile ,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VP61® Advanced Profile,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,11.06.0000.50811
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Conexant SmartAudio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Conexant HD Audio capture,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Chicony USB 2.0 Camera,0x00200000,1,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Conexant HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Video Capture Sources:
Chicony USB 2.0 Camera,0x00200000,1,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Conexant SmartAudio H,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Speakers (Conexant SmartAudio HD),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
```


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello, as far as your graphical issue is concerned, I think it is a texture problem. The only way to fix this to give a reinstall, because all of it will refresh. Besides the water, what other graphic problems are there? Another thing you could do is reconnect your monitor when you start the game. Good luck! 
Note: If you have to re-download anything, I would suggest to wait for more replies. If you have a retail disk, go ahead. Also check if there is a patch released.


----------



## Griff91 (Jul 30, 2010)

I may just reinstall....and I use a laptop btw


----------



## Griff91 (Jul 30, 2010)

the reinstall did not work. The problem still exists. I believe it has to do with the direct draw it mentioned.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Install the latest version of DirectX 9.0c (June 2010), then reboot. This is different to the DX9 that comes with Windows 7.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Not sure of the audio issue, but AoE graphics requires DirectX 9. DX 10/11 doesn't cut it. Install/update DX9 should cure firy grass and purple water


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sure it's backwards compatible, and also, shouldn't you have installed DX9 along with the game?


----------



## Griff91 (Jul 30, 2010)

it tells me to choose a destination for directx......where does it go?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Create a new folder for the destination. This is only a temporary folder for the installation files to be extracted into, and can be deleted after DX9.0c has been installed and you've rebooted.

Instructions: How to Install a Free DirectX 9 Download | eHow.com


----------



## Griff91 (Jul 30, 2010)

I installed it and rebooted like you said, and that didn't remedy the situation...although I notice something more: When I pop in the disc, I keep getting asked what I wanna do with the disk when I put it in and before the autoplay launches, I get asked if I want to allow the program to run and it says "Unknown Publisher" instead of an actual company. I know I had an Unknown Publisher error with the AoE3 trial that wouldn't let me run installation so I had to redl the installer, although this AoE2 is the full game with disks. I don't know if this might have something to do with it or what.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

After you install it, there is one more thing you can try. Download something called "Game Booster" by ioBit. It sounds like something that would increase the performance, but there is something even more useful in the 2.0 version. You can actually defragment individual games. In the client, select AoE, and defrag its files. Sometimes, this will help put the textures and sounds in order. Good Luck!


----------



## Griff91 (Jul 30, 2010)

"temporarily shutting down background processes"

Couldn't there be potential consequences to this or do you choose what you want the program to do?


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't turn the actual game booster on. Just choose to defrag your particular game files. And no, there are no reported consequences because you can turn off the booster in one click.


----------



## Griff91 (Jul 30, 2010)

oh ok sweet, I'll check it out and tell ya how it goes


----------



## Griff91 (Jul 30, 2010)

That didn't work either. Another thing I noticed is when I start up aoe2 I always get avast telling me how to open it because it doesn't trust it.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Try disabling your antivirus program and restart your game. Maybe it's been blocking your files.


----------



## Laplaces_Demon (Jul 31, 2011)

Go into task manager select the processes tab and end explorer.exe then alt-tab back into age of empires
Note: this will make your task bar disapear and any open folders
To restart explorer open the task manager agian in the aplications tab hit new task and type explorer in the box
The colours change because of the Aero theme's poor handling of colours


----------

